# Hello hello



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Welcome to the boards. We've got a few people here from the East, the lucky bastards. I'm sure you'll find them and their bragging-about-all-the-snow-they're-getting much to your liking. :laugh:


----------



## Mexx (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome


----------

